# 7 Layer Taco Dip



## MJ (Nov 16, 2004)

7 LAYER TACO DIP 

in a 9"x13x2" pan (or whatever you have handy): 

Layer 1: 2 lbs browned ground beef with taco seasoning 
Layer 2: 2 cups sour cream 
Layer 3: 1 jar hot salsa (Habanero if you like!) 
Layer 4: chopped lettuce 
Layer 5: chopped green onions 
Layer 6: chopped tomatoes 
Layer 7: shredded cheddar or taco cheese 

Serve with Deli taco chips. Chill the ground beef before you add the sour cream. Makes it easy to spread the sour cream and it won't be runny. Enjoy.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 17, 2004)

Barbara


----------



## Leaf Storm (Nov 17, 2004)

MJ, am I right in thinking you just lay each thing on top of the other?


----------



## MJ (Nov 17, 2004)

Leaf Storm said:
			
		

> MJ, am I right in thinking you just lay each thing on top of the other?



Yep. I make this almost every sunday for football.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 17, 2004)

...and it is one of the most delicious offerings to be found on a game-day snack table!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 8, 2005)

MJ.......I'm going to make your recipe on Christmas Eve.  We're going to have a Christmas Movie Marathon and veg out on a varitey of appetizers and who knows what else.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2005)

this looks good mj, thanks. i'd forgotten what was in it. an old girlfriend used to make something like this, but baked it to melt the cheese at the end. i think the lettuce layer was chopped jalapenos (cooked lettuce = yuk).


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 8, 2005)

Yum, such a great classic - I like to add black olives and leave out the peppers (not a spicy food person)


----------



## Dove (Dec 8, 2005)

I remember having this with the base being refried beans..and heated in the oven then top with lettuce and tomatoes.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 8, 2005)

I used to make it years ago..........forgot about it till I just saw MJ's post.

I always did a base of refried beans then:
Taco Meat
Sour Cream
Mild Salsa
Lettuce
Tomato
Mexican Cheese Blend
Sliced Black Olives

I'd assemble it on a pretty oval platter.  And serve the tortilla chips in a large colorful bowl on the side.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 8, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> I remember having this with the base being refried beans..and heated in the oven then top with lettuce and tomatoes.


Me too, Dove.  Which works great if you want to make the recipe vegetarian.  Use vegetarian refried beans instead of the regular ones.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 8, 2005)

I gotta go with Dove and Sizz on the bean contribution to this party (do I sound like Alton?).  Makes scooping up the goodies so much easier.  Nix on the lettuce, though.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 8, 2005)

I guess mine is 11 layers!!  cause I like the beans, and the jalapenos, and the guacamole etc.  but whatever...**** it is GOOD!  however it is made, and remarkably a meal in itself.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm with Robo410--I want mine with everything mentioned above!  And I want it NOW!!!  Unfortunately, the only thing I have on the list is the 9" x 13" x 2" pan!!!

 Barbara


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for sharing  TACO layer dip MJ. What the others have added to your recipe is called a 7 or more LAYER dip.I love the 7 layer TACO dip.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2005)

Throw some diced onions on the mix, and I like everything else too.  Is sour cream mentioned in this?  I forget.

Does anybody know how to make home-made flour tortillas?  This would be great piled on top of one that has been brushed with olive oil and crispied up in the oven, kind of like Taco Bell's mexican Pizza.  I wonder how a thin crust piza crust would work with this.  In any case, the recipe looks truly yummy.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

